# Seems The Silence Continues...



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

I am surprized the silence on this forum continues... I thought there was much to be spoken about here... I guess we ( moopups & I ) were wrong..

Time will tell... 
KC


----------



## Stray Cat (Jan 25, 2004)

...well, don't forget about the spouses and children who have military experiences too. Although they weren't in first hand, their support and encouragment means alot to those who are servicing now and who have serviced. I mean, can this be a site for them too?
...I just noticed this new forum yesterday. I was wondering what all Moonpups had up his sleeve with this one. (Hi Moonpups, congrats.!) Pleased it hasn't been too bad so far, lol.
...My Dad doesn't talk about the wars he was in. But I do think this forum can be helpful to the one's who can talk about it. 
Good Luck.

Stray Cat


----------



## KindredCanuck (Apr 14, 2003)

StrayCat..

This forum is for ALL those You mention as well public that wishes to understand the impact War has on all.. them (outsiders) included.. I have learned You don't need to be first hand at it.. just coming to know Mitch (moopups) on these boards has introduced Me to the horrendous scars the Nam War left on His Heart and Mind.. We never really know why people come into our lives .. but I feel richer for His outward efforts at helping heal and aid others who lived this .. 

So PLEASE keep sharing StrayCat.. tis appreciated here..

KC


----------



## reviekat (Aug 31, 2003)

Kindred,

I read this forum on a daily basis. My grampers fought in WWII as well as Korea. He suffers from jungle rot in his feet from the jungles in pacific.

I don't have anything to contribute at this point (except for my thanks on a previous thread), but I do care!

Revee


----------



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

I think it takes time for the sense of a forum to develop. I remember when I started the family board, it took a few weeks to get 20 posts! 

Some of the topics here are very deep and it might take people to places they have not gone for a while. Time and patience are needed. As people feel safe and understood, they will open up more and more.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

You want to know why I was silent?

It was because I was busy drilling at Fort Leonard Wood this weekend.

So there.  Some of us are still fulfilling our military obligations.


----------



## bridget (May 10, 2002)

People will post here if they want to-it will be their choice. Sometimes backing off and letting folks decide what they want to do on their own is a wise choice.


----------



## joan from zone six (May 10, 2002)

KC - no sweat - good site - good participants (mostly) - it'll grow


----------

